

Reengineering Work: Don’t Automate, Obliterate - applecore
https://hbr.org/1990/07/reengineering-work-dont-automate-obliterate/ar/1

======
marktangotango
Reengineering in this article is referring to business processes. Good read,
if dated.

------
jcater
(1990)

------
ccleve
25 years old, but still good advice.

